# Anyone else having problems with UTV DNS?



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2006)

As it says. My router can't seem to contact the _UTV DNS_ servers and I can only get online here using the site's _IP _address [FONT=&quot]82.195.144.147


[/FONT]


----------



## ninsaga (3 Nov 2006)

Thank you for posting Clubman... I have been having serious BB access issues with UTV for the last 2 or 3 nights..... all was fine this evening but it ground to a halt after 9pm.

My emails are timing out & I can't access most web sites - no problem getting onto AAM all night though for what ever reason.

...an there was I ranting about how good the service was on other posts.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2006)

The only way I'm on now is because I can connect through the job's _VPN_ because the _VPN _client uses a hard _IP _address. Once I'm on I have _DNS _through the _VPN _which is a lot better than trying to find hard IP addresses for web servers and other resources. I've logged a tech support request asking _UTV _what the story is. This is only about the second or third time that I've had this sort of problem with _UTV _in about two years but it's annoying all the same.

This is what my DSL router log reports:

```
11/3/2006 11:39:9> Received time from Time Server 128.138.140.44
[COLOR=Red] 1/1/1970 0:3:4> Primary DNS not found! 
1/1/1970 0:0:28> Lost contact with DNS servers
[/COLOR] 1/1/1970 0:0:21> PPP1 Session is up.
1/1/1970 0:0:20> No Static Session Information is defined.
1/1/1970 0:0:20> Initialized Dynamic NAPT.
1/1/1970 0:0:20> NAT/NAPT Session Start: interface ppp1, WAN IP is 194.46.233.133
[COLOR=Red] 1/1/1970 0:0:20> PPP1: DNS Secondary IP address is 194.46.192.142
1/1/1970 0:0:20> PPP1: DNS Primary IP address is 194.46.192.141
[/COLOR] 1/1/1970 0:0:20> PPP1: PPP Gateway IP address is 194.46.193.66
1/1/1970 0:0:20> PPP1: PPP IP address is 194.46.233.133
1/1/1970 0:0:20> PPP1 CHAP Authentication success
1/1/1970 0:0:20> PPP1 PPPoE Session is established.
1/1/1970 0:0:20> PPP1 PPPoE PADS Received, Serivce-Name: AC-Name:dbn1.bras Tag:0104 Value:68 3E 30 49 AF 14 D5 C9 87 89 6C E4 9A 08 D2 FD 
1/1/1970 0:0:18> PPP1 PPPoE PADR Sent, AC-Name:dbn1.bras Serivce-Name: Tag:0104 Value:68 3E 30 49 AF 14 D5 C9 87 89 6C E4 9A 08 D2 FD 
1/1/1970 0:0:18> PPP1 PPPoE PADI Sent
1/1/1970 0:0:18> ADSL connected
1/1/1970 0:0:18> ATM layer is up, cell delineation achieved 
1/1/1970 0:0:18> ATM Connected 
1/1/1970 0:0:0> Washer - washer_reg called! 
1/1/1970 0:0:0> CfgMgr: 'Washer.dlz' module loaded.
1/1/1970 0:0:0> CfgMgr: 'Shtm.dlz' module loaded.
1/1/1970 0:0:0> Dynamic NAPT is enabled
1/1/1970 0:0:0> ATM: Setting up vcc0, VPI=8, VCI=35 
1/1/1970 0:0:0> ATM: Detected 
1/1/1970 0:0:0> Ethernet Device 0 Detected
```


----------



## ninsaga (3 Nov 2006)

...ok ...I have no idea what you just said there for the most part  .... I am not on a VPN but even when I am I still have the same problem anyways.

I couldn't get access to UTV to log a problem.

as I mentioned though I had this problem for sure late last night & again late some other night during the week.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Nov 2006)

Don't mind me - I'm just rambling...

If you connect to  that should get you to _UTV _and you should be able to log a tech support issue. Perhaps the more _UTV _customers affected by connectivity problems who do this the better?

Update: oops - the link doesn't work unfortunately...


----------



## errigal (4 Nov 2006)

yes, same problem since last night.

glad im not the only one

using vodafone isp here...for the moment


is there a support number that answe s at the weekend ?


----------



## ninsaga (4 Nov 2006)

I have their admin number..rang it last night & stated the office was closed...just tried it there & am getting the busy tone!

ninsaga

Update: have their tech support number - also engaged - they havn't done pulled a 'SMART Telecom ' stunt now have they? 

Have a request for non UTV users..... could you kindly log goto http://u.tv/support/status/ & see if they have posted anything about service disruption... there's a couple of us flying blind here at the moment. Thanks


----------



## Amygdala (4 Nov 2006)

Disclaimer:As I am an amateur in such matters what I am about to suggest should be verfied before trying.
Would changing from a dynamic to static IP address help and if not why?


----------



## MugsGame (4 Nov 2006)

Nope. The problem wasn't with local IP addresses; it was with translating remote host names to destination IP addressses.

The UTV DNS servers are answering requests now. I had the same problem last night.


----------



## ninsaga (4 Nov 2006)

Its alive...its alive captain!


----------



## Blinder (5 Nov 2006)

Trouble again today the utv dns servers. I have just written them a strongly worded email complaining to them.

But in the meantime, could someone ping http://u.tv/ and post the IP address please

thanks


----------



## Blinder (5 Nov 2006)

I managed to sort this out by changing by DNS server on my router. I am now using OpenDNS.

If anyone else is having the same problem ( and also managed to get on here by using the IP address, there are instructions of how to set this up ( for numerous routers and OS's]) here:    


​


----------



## MugsGame (5 Nov 2006)

Their DNS servers are still down!


----------



## tallpaul (6 Nov 2006)

I checked this morning before leaving for work, and UTV was still offline...

I too have sent a snorter of an email...


----------



## Thirsty (6 Nov 2006)

I had problems last few days also...


----------



## demoivre (6 Nov 2006)

Couldn't connect on Saturday between 9 and 11 am and this morning no joy between 8 and 9 am. I have been trying their  Technical Support no. on 1890 926 111 since 9 am and it's still engaged . I have had hardly any probs. with UTV bb since I joined  in June '04 - hope these probs. are resolved very quickly.


----------



## Dipole (6 Nov 2006)

My UTV BB service was down yesterday evening.
Went off and did housework instead rather than curling up in a corner and shivering from internet withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## tallpaul (6 Nov 2006)

demoivre said:


> Couldn't connect on Saturday between 9 and 11 am and this morning no joy between 8 and 9 am. I


 
Interestingly, this was one of the few times over the weekend when I COULD connect. It might be useful to see if UTV users were off at the same time. We couldn't connect on Friday evening (after around 9pm), Saturday morning fine, Saturday afternoon it was gone for the rest of the day, Sunday morning fine and then gone for the rest of Sunday. 

(btw, don't usuually spend my entire weekend on the web, but was checking intermittently for service  )


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

MugsGame said:


> Nope. The problem wasn't with local IP addresses; it was with translating remote host names to destination IP addressses.
> 
> The UTV DNS servers are answering requests now. I had the same problem last night.


Actually it would - if (as mentioned above by _Blinder_) you change *the DSL router* from dynamic to static non _UTV DNS_ - not the _PC _itself. Never thought of that!  Thanks for the _OpenDNS _tip _Blinder_!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

They still haven't replied to my support email.


----------



## sherib (6 Nov 2006)

I've just spoken to a tech person in _Utv_ who assured me that the Server issue has been solved. She said it went down on Friday night, was back again on Saturday (true since I was OK on Sat), and it went down again on Sunday - my connection was down all yesterday. Since I was always able to connect to the Blaster Router I thought maybe I had done something wrong! She wasn't 100% certain that it wouldn't happen again but I suppose that's to be expected.

Did anyone try *Blinder*'s _OpenDNS_ link and is it easy to do? I'd be interested to know in case _Utv's_ server goes again.


> Originally posted by *Blinder*
> If anyone else is having the same problem ( and also managed to get on here by using the IP address, there are instructions of how to set this up ( for numerous routers and OS's]) here:


----------



## MugsGame (6 Nov 2006)

> Actually it would - if (as mentioned above by Blinder) you change the DSL router from dynamic to static non UTV DNS - not the PC itself.



It's possible in retrospect this is what Amygdala meant, but I assumed they were referring to static endpoint IP addresses rather than the DNS servers.

In addition to changing DNS settings on the router, you can add additional DNS servers locally on your PC. I did this on Sunday evening otherwise I wouldn't have been able to post here. 

Any advanced users considering using OpenDNS should read the full details of their service -- some of the features they provide (e.g. rewriting invalid hostnames) may annoy you.


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

sherib said:


> Did anyone try *Blinder*'s _OpenDNS_ link and is it easy to do? I'd be interested to know in case _Utv's_ server goes again.


As above - I would only do this as a temporary workaround if/when the _ISP's DNS _goes down again. All things being equal you would probably be better of using the _ISP's DNS _as long as it works.


----------



## sherib (6 Nov 2006)

> Originally posted by *ClubMan*
> All things being equal you would probably be better of using the _ISP's DNS _as long as it works.


Thanks CM - I'll take that advice - the devil you know...... On the other hand _in case of emergency_ (!), how is this done? 


> Originally posted by *MugsGame*
> In addition to changing DNS settings on the router, you can add additional DNS servers locally on your PC. I did this on Sunday evening otherwise I wouldn't have been able to post here.


Is this the way to start and what then? From Blaster router:
*DNS Configuration *
DNS Proxy Selection _Use Auto Discovered DNS Servers Only_ 
*User Configuration: *Preferred DNS Server 0.0.0.0
.............................Alternate DNS Server 0.0.0.0
Please ensure to click Save Settings for settings to take effect.

What are the additional servers IP numbers and where can they be found? If this is too technical for an amateur please say. Also if it's not too difficult to explain, how are additional DNS servers added to the PC and what are the numbers to add - is it to Internet Protocal (TCP/IP) from properties on the Local Area Connection? Thanks if that is easy to answer


----------



## ClubMan (6 Nov 2006)

sherib said:


> On the other hand _in case of emergency_ (!), how is this done?


Doesn't the OpenDSN website explain how to do it?


----------



## sherib (6 Nov 2006)

Thanks - I thought the method advised by MugsGame was _an alternative_ to OpenDNS. 


> Originally posted by *MugsGame*
> Any advanced users considering using OpenDNS should read the full details of their service -- some of the features they provide (e.g. rewriting invalid hostnames) may annoy you.


I didn't see anything in the instructions about _changing settings on the router_ which was also mentioned so don't know what MugsGame meant? If that explanation is there, I can't see it. Adding new IP addresses via _Network Connections_ seemed straightforward enough - but then ignorance is bliss! It would be helpful to have a backup method to connect to the Internet if _Utv's_ server went down again. I'm obviously not an advanced user so please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Nov 2006)

The link that I posted above is *specifically *about changing the _DNS _settings *on the router* to point to _OpenDNS _rather than your normal _ISP's DNS _servers (details of which will probably be obtained dynamically). This is completely separate from changing the _DNS _settings of your host _PC(s)_. I guess you could alternatively change the _DNS _settings on your _PC(s) _to point to _OpenDNS _or some other open _DNS _server rather than reconfiguring the router. Ultimately if you don't know what you're doing then don't do it as you may well screw things up. From what I've heard _UTV _rectified their _DNS _problems sometime on Sunday or Monday but are now swamped with support queries from people who messed with or reset their router configurations and are now totally confused!


----------



## podgerodge (7 Nov 2006)

My brother's utv was down as well - I told him to enter 194.46.8.9 Port 3128 into the proxy server box in internet options (got off boards.ie) and it seemed to work for getting him on the web - but didnt allow AVG to update it's virus database for some reason


----------

